# 2nd Largest Buck EVER!!



## Martin Archery (Sep 24, 2008)

Thad Cartwright's World Record Buck
Taken with a Martin Pantera

After missing the number one deer on our hit list in 2011, my hopes were low for the oncoming rut. No movement and few trail camera pictures revealed this giant was only frequenting the area in the middle of the night. Later on during gun season here in Kentucky, the deer vanished from trail cameras completely, only to return a few weeks later revealing he had been injured by a rifle hunter. 

Watching the weak deer regain weight by means of cameras throughout December, our expectations for his rack size next year was not very high. I place a camera back in the area in early July 2012. The brute was back and his midsummer rack had exceeded our expectations already. Sporting a 200”+ rack in early July , we knew this buck was one of a kind. We continued to watch and pattern this buck throughout the summer in wait of season opener. With no sighting of Bullet Proof on opening day, my hopes were still high for the next hunt. 

Just before dark I looked over my shoulder and there he stood. Slowly standing and drawing my Martin Pantera I completed this quest, all the time spent practicing and scouting came together as the arrow cleanly passed through him for a certain double lung shot. Shortly thereafter I was standing over the buck of my dreams, I was so overwhelmed with joy. This deer and the history that we had, had come to an end, and Oh it felt so Sweet! To God Be The Glory!!!

The buck scored BTR 273 2/8.(without inside spread). 283 5/8 (with inside spread). It is a new Buckmasters velvet bow kill world record. Second biggest any bow kill ever, behind Beatty buck. 

-Thad Cartwright

Come and see this amazing record buck in the Martin Booth at the 2013 ATA show in January.


----------



## Pittstate23 (Dec 27, 2010)

That is one awesome buck. Post some trail cam pics from last year/summer! I'm sure many others as well as I would love to see how he progressed!


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

I saw this rack in the freeze drier at the taxidermist the other day. It had points going everywhere!


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

if that is a "free Range" deer that is a freak. 

not sure if i could even calm down enough to try to shoot that


----------



## Znaint (Jan 1, 2010)

Wow! That would be a nice carribou which it looke like.... HAHAHAHAH!! Awesome buck!


----------



## shtf (Nov 1, 2012)

Very nice non Typical. Its like a Spider got up there and started webbing out antlers. Pretty impressive. Nice shot on him too. Looks like you where just behind the sweet spot with a double lung.


----------



## bownero (Mar 12, 2011)

Talk about a freak nasty buck!! WOW!! Congrats to the hunter!!


----------



## M.Magis (Oct 2, 2003)

Gee, the title isn’t misleading at all.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

not really sure how the scorer scored that thing! wowzers


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

M.Magis said:


> Gee, the title isn’t misleading at all.


My thoughts exactly, great buck anyway.


----------



## Scotty C (Dec 21, 2006)

Not a world record. Not sure why you titled the thread that way????? I don't think many people on here pay too much attention to Buckmasters records. However that is a monster. Congrats on killing a deer that any one of us would love to shoot.


----------



## ecookiemonster7 (Dec 2, 2012)

Congrats! What a hoss of a deer!!


----------



## Sluggersetta901 (Dec 12, 2009)

cool story


----------



## Jacob Chapman (Mar 14, 2012)

Holy smokes he looks like a caribou! nice job congrats!


----------



## M.Magis (Oct 2, 2003)

And wasn't this deer already posted at least once before?


----------



## Screename (Aug 15, 2011)

Cool buck


----------



## Kighty7 (Feb 7, 2004)

Very neat character in that rack. Great job!


----------



## Lien2 (Aug 4, 2005)

World record what?


----------



## fishx65 (Jan 15, 2008)

Do you live by a nuclear power plant by chance? That thing is freaky lookin!!!!!


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

Crazy looking buck!


----------



## coastiehunter2 (Jun 27, 2011)

:thumbs_up


----------



## hesseltine32 (Oct 1, 2009)

***NEW** Buckmaster's World Record Buck!*

Wow how do you score that hoss


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rod Savini (Nov 23, 2011)

***NEW** Buckmaster's World Record Buck!*

Looks like a stag almost to me.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iceman14 (Jan 25, 2011)

I almost ignored this just cause it said buckmasters in the title. I think I'd be ok with that deer.


----------



## pinski79 (Jan 23, 2010)

nice


----------



## rootju (Sep 22, 2009)

Freak!


----------



## Airows (Oct 31, 2011)

Wow. Incredible buck! Can't imagine how nervous I would be if I were to be aiming at that.


----------



## nc514 (Jun 27, 2012)

I woulda took that photo with 5 or 6 different sets of Camo on. Charged the highest bidder for advertisement rights!! lol


----------



## Rod Savini (Nov 23, 2011)

nc514 said:


> I woulda took that photo with 5 or 6 different sets of Camo on. Charged the highest bidder for advertisement rights!! lol


Now that would be smart!! And borrow some bows too and see who bid the highest! Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huntnfishnut (Jan 12, 2011)

Weird


----------



## skyleralan (Nov 2, 2010)

That is by far the ugliest "big buck" I have seen.


----------



## LiteSpeed1 (May 21, 2005)

Martin Archery said:


> View attachment 1533747
> View attachment 1533758
> 
> 
> ...


Nuff said.


----------



## satchamo (May 6, 2006)

yeah...... world record? who actually uses buckmasters?


----------



## at2wells (Oct 25, 2012)

Im not even sure what to say about this buck. Thats about the freakiest deer Ive ever seen a picture of. Congratulations?


----------



## Prostaff09 (Dec 9, 2012)

Congrats


----------



## Elite fanboy (Dec 11, 2011)

Weirdest rack I've ever seen!


----------



## stork64 (Sep 11, 2010)

Congrats! I feel sorry for whoever had to try to score that thing. Looks like a caribou mated with a sea urchin.


----------



## Kruck5 (Jan 8, 2008)

1 ugly deer! It looks like a antlered doe to me


----------



## Binney59 (Nov 28, 2008)

Wow, impressive buck. Looks like a caribu. 

For a buck to be entered into pope and young or boone and crockett does the velvet need to be stripped off? Not assuming that he will try entering either, but I thought I heard that somewhere.


----------



## blinginpse (Jun 21, 2011)

Elite fanboy said:


> Weirdest rack I've ever seen!


U shoulda saw that 1 gurls i saw last night geeeeeeeez 

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gopherman (Aug 13, 2008)

Nasty rack


----------



## killzone88 (Dec 24, 2012)

What county was that taken in


----------



## td051 (Jan 14, 2007)

Awesome deer, but why not P&Y?


----------



## Tracker12 (Sep 22, 2003)

skyleralan said:


> That is by far the ugliest "big buck" I have seen.


Sadly I have to agree.


----------



## jam2599 (May 18, 2013)

Was it tied to a tree behind the fence or just waiting for you to feed it?


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

jam2599 said:


> Was it tied to a tree behind the fence or just waiting for you to feed it?


Welcome to the forum Mr. 2 post.


----------



## slingshot06 (May 24, 2013)

wow


----------



## CamoCop (May 19, 2009)

not sure how Buckmasters score but this buck looks alot bigger and is no where near the number that the above one claims. this one scores 206" and was 3.5 years old shot on Florida public land during archery season.


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

I saw this buck at the taxidermist and his frame really isn't very big at all. He just has so many points that it runs the score way up there.


----------



## CamoCop (May 19, 2009)

hard to judge these non typicals from 1 or 2 photo's i guess.


----------



## ridgehunter70 (Sep 30, 2012)

CamoCop said:


> not sure how Buckmasters score but this buck looks alot bigger and is no where near the number that the above one claims. this one scores 206" and was 3.5 years old shot on Florida public land during archery season.




Im sorry, but that deer scores way more than 206"!! but to a few other posts on this thread, some of you are so jealous its not even funny. i guess you will have those types of people wherever you go.


----------



## Jack The Ripper (Dec 24, 2011)

CamoCop said:


> not sure how Buckmasters score but this buck looks alot bigger and is no where near the number that the above one claims. this one scores 206" and was 3.5 years old shot on Florida public land during archery season.


and everyone says florida doesn't have big deer. Congrats to that hunter for taking such a beautiful buck on public land


----------



## devin1 (Oct 2, 2010)

Who cares how it was scored, it is an amazing buck that anyone should be very proud to have taken. Congrats on a Buck of a lifetime!!!!


----------



## hunt1up (Sep 4, 2009)

That's a crazy buck! Congrats to the hunter. 

Was it scored by P&Y too? Considering there would be significant deductions for the main frame, I assume it would be significantly less, though much of that deer's score is from abnormal points.


----------



## Juneauhunt (Aug 3, 2010)

I don't understand pulling up threads from 6 months ago.


----------



## jam2599 (May 18, 2013)

Sorry but I think people who hunt behind fences are a joke. I can't imagine bragging about a high fence kill.


----------



## hesseltine32 (Oct 1, 2009)

jam2599 said:


> Sorry but I think people who hunt behind fences are a joke. I can't imagine bragging about a high fence kill.


If you read the original post he says they got pics of it the year before then didn't see it for a while an thought someone else got it till they got pics of it after that wounded which would mean it wasn't taken from a high fence. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whitetailhntr (May 1, 2013)

Nice deer!


----------



## Stanley (Jan 18, 2005)

Cool.


----------



## Chandos clay (Aug 28, 2013)

Congrats! That's a stud!!!


----------



## aricpayne (Mar 1, 2013)

jam2599 said:


> Sorry but I think people who hunt behind fences are a joke. I can't imagine bragging about a high fence kill.


It was shot in Muhlenberg County, Kentucky...And it wasn't a high fence deer. Completely free roaming...


----------



## WUD DUK (Nov 3, 2009)

Rod Savini said:


> Now that would be smart!! And borrow some bows too and see who bid the highest! Lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


LOL... I was gonna suggest the multiple bow pics as well!


----------



## andywhite (Nov 15, 2015)

Nice buck!


----------



## Cade (Jul 21, 2004)

I feel bad for the guy that had it scored by Buckmasters. Now he's gonna be signed up for a chit magazine and will be sent crap he doesn't want and will be billed for it.


----------



## MI1 (Apr 10, 2013)

Great bow as well

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------

